# Tired



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

It will be 4 weeks on Wednesday TT. I am still on the same dose of meds 125 synthroid but I think I need an increase because I am sooo tired. 
I am waiting on my blood work. It's 10 days already. But they told me that it does take this long. 
I get cold mostly and then all of a sudden I get a hot flash. But what mostly bothers me is this extreme tiredness. 
I hope this can be corrected. 
As for my scar, I am massaging it and I cover it when I go outdoors. I have a few lumps, not to big, but I am hoping that gets better with time. 
I am trying to not eat gluten because I read somewhere not too. 
Well anyway happy Labor Day to everyone and hope you are all feeling as best as you can. 
Mary Ann


----------

